# Debian linux on TiVo



## Scav (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi, I have a Series 2 TiVo that doesn't have a hard drive (or a backup) and I have a spare 12 gb drive. I'd like to install Debian on it and be able to (mostly) use it like a normal computer, I don't want/need to record tv or anything.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I don't think you can because of the non-standard hardware.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

It has been done on the "other" forum. Go there and search for "install debian series2" and you'll find an old thread. It doesn't appear to be for the faint of heart. And you'll probably be disappointed as tivo's are fairly underpowered for this type of thing.


----------



## Scav (Dec 20, 2006)

It looks like I have to have the original TiVo hard drive (for the kernel), which I don't. Is there some way to get it on without it?

I don't need any of the TiVo features (recording etc.) I just want to boot Debian (or some other plain Linux).


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

You just need to find a kernel or image you can restore to get the kernel; you could try the image begging thread or search emule, etc. Also, if just the kernel, you could buy the $5 enhanced cd from ptvupgrade.com.


----------

